# 8 month old starts crying everytime I walk away!



## Mommadestiny7

It seems like everytime I start getting the hang of things a new obstacle gets thrown my way lol. But lately I can't turn away from my son for more than three seconds without him screaming or crying. I usually put him in his bumpo to feed him baby food, and I leave him in there while I go to make his bottle, but the second I turn away to go to the kitchen (I can still see him w the way the kitchen is angled) he starts crying so hard! And I reassure him saying stuff like "I'm right here baby" "in just making your bottle" but he continues to cry the saddest cry until I return. Other times I have him playing w his toys on the ground and then I go to walk over to the couch to sit down and relax but the second he realizes I'm not right next to him playing he throws a fit! At times it's a bit overwhelming and I just sit there wondering why the heck he cries so hard even when he can still see me!? His dad is currently training in the air force so is only home on the weekends so it gets very very overwhelming and aggravating at times. Does anyone else experience this? What can I do to help him realize it's not the end of the world when I walk away? Help!


----------



## Mommadestiny7

Oh also, if I'm like standing up in the kitchen doing dishes or cooking or anything like that he constantly crawls over to me reaching and grabbing at my legs crying (no tears more of a whine) and it's so sad! He desperately wants me to pick him up but being at home alone a lot I have no choice because I have to get stuff done around the house but it's hard with a baby grabbin at your legs to the point where you can't walk because he will fall over.


----------



## ClairAye

Completely normal for that age, both of mine have done it, my daughter still does a fair bit. Have you thought about getting a carrier so you can still do stuff?


----------



## weebubba

Sounds like separation anxiety which is very common at this stage. I highly recommend putting little one in a play pen with couple of toys for entertainement and leave the room for a few minutesat a time to do what you need to. A little bit of crying wont do any harm as long as baby is safe and you know the crying isn't for a reason other than just wanting attention. I know it will make you feel a bit guilty but once he learns that you always come back it will reassure him and should make it a little easier to leave the room without it being so stressful for you both.

I used to put my kids in front of the washing machine on fast spin when they were like that, the spinning motion and the noise kept them fascinated for a while and sometimes was enough to make them have a little nap.

Good luck I know how tough it is and I'm sure you are doing a wonderful job


----------

